# One year



## texasgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I am one year smoke free!!


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 1, 2009)

Amazing!! Congrats, we are proud of you hun!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

That's great Stacy!  Keep up the good work.  It has been either 4 1/2 years or 5 1/2 years for James.  If he can do it, so can you!

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2009)

Holy cow! GOOD FOR YOU!!! 365 gold stars for you! You're officially a non smoker now!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 1, 2009)

Like me....one of these days you will look back and say it was one of the smartest things I've ever done. ------ CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I know it was UB. I feel better and I don't get sick with everything everyone brings around now. I do still want one every once in a while though, but, it's VERY easy to think of something else and it's completely gone, lol

Thanks guys. Ya'll help me get it going and I just couldn't relapse after that.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 1, 2009)

GOOD FOR YOU!!!


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 1, 2009)

That's WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations Stacy, I am so proud of you!  That is no small achievement!  I remember when I quit how good I felt.


----------



## Claire (Feb 1, 2009)

Brava!!!


----------



## Toots (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations!  I have friends who have tried and tried, and slip back into it.  I know it takes a lot of strength to stop - keep up the good work!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 1, 2009)

That is great, and what a hard thing to stop!  Keep up the great work, your heart will thank you for it!


----------



## Mama (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations Stacy!  That's AWESOME!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 1, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> I am one year smoke free!!


Really? already?  wow, I'm at 1-1/2 years and at times I still want one, but Ive been stubborn as a mule, even tho there are times I could smack DH and DD for the way this came about..One day they will learn I'm not a dog you slap a patch on without asking!!!!!!

kades  
Good for you Stacy at least you did this and all on your own..Great work.


----------



## deelady (Feb 1, 2009)

Awsome TG!! The hardest part is behind you!!


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats, Stacey!!!  I quit on Jan 15, 2004, five years ago.  Smoked two packs a day for forty-five years.  Back then it was the thing to do, everybody did it.  Didn't realize how much it stunk and what damage i could do to you, even though we call them "coffin nails".  In the Army you had to have a pack displayed in your footlocker.  According to the doctors, I'm now living on borrowed time, and have been for about four years.  It's true what they say about having to "pay for your fun".  If you can get someone to quit when they're young, or better yet never start, then they won't be joining me as one of the walking dead.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeap, one year, lol. I can't believe that I can actually say that either. Cj, I know why you quit and when it's because of someone else, it's makes it so much harder. Just think what it would be like if you were still smoking though. I don't think you would be here and I'm truly happy that you are!!

Dave, I wish you well and hope that you keep "borrowing " all the time you want!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 2, 2009)

good job, congrats


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations to you TG.  Im at 33 days I have not smoked the support from DC helped a lot.
Thank You DC.


----------



## Alix (Feb 2, 2009)

jpmcgrew WOOHOO!!! 33 days is quite an accomplishment! Keep up the good work, we're with you all the way.


----------



## GB (Feb 2, 2009)

Way to go TG (and jpmcgrew). That is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 2, 2009)

Way to go all, my 2 year anniversary will be on June 5th at 6 am in the morning.
OMG think of the money we're saving.


----------



## luvs (Feb 2, 2009)

horray, stacy!!!!! i quit some months ago & it's awesome. more energy, less cash dropped, it's great.

miss you, stace!!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 2, 2009)

Way to go, 3 month here.


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 2, 2009)

*Way to GO TG. *


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 2, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Way to go, 3 month here.


  Good for you, Charlie The quit counter helps me alot so so far I have not smoked over 990 cigs quite sobering when you look at it that way plus the money saved.


----------



## xmemex (Feb 2, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 2, 2009)

jpmcgrew said:


> Congratulations to you TG.  Im at 33 days I have not smoked the support from DC helped a lot.
> Thank You DC.



Thats GREAT!! don't stop now, you don't want to have to go through it again!!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 2, 2009)

Way to go to EVERYONE!!  WOOHOO!!


----------



## marigeorge (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats everyone.......this is day 64 for me!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 2, 2009)

marigene said:


> Congrats everyone.......this is day 64 for me!



Awesome!!


----------



## callie (Feb 2, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> I am one year smoke free!!


 
Congrats, tg! VERY proud of you!!   and everyone else, too!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so proud of all of you!  

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 3, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> Thats GREAT!! don't stop now, you don't want to have to go through it again!!


  I do not want go through it again I even talked to a girl yesterday who was smoking dang it it still smelled so good but I was good.


----------

